# UND



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

as humbled u of m fan and a north dakota native i must send out a congrats to the und hockey team on the frozen four birth today against the gophers. it was a fun game to watch. good luck sioux.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

How can you be a U of M fan Nick????? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: You are from fargo(I know that because I played hockey with your brother Chris), and the Sioux are the closest thing to a hockey team that we have.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

How can a Dak native me a UofM hockey fan?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

GO Sioux!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Excellent game to watch.You just knew it would be overtime again.To bad those 2 didn't play for it all next weekend.Maybe the NCAA didn't want 2 west teams playing foir a national championship.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

Ande8183 said:


> How can you be a U of M fan Nick????? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: You are from fargo(I know that because I played hockey with your brother Chris), and the Sioux are the closest thing to a hockey team that we have.


ande8183, the only reason i'm not a und fan is because i have been a ndsu fan my whole life and i was brought up to not like und. i will cheer for u of m in a game against und, but i'll cheer for und as long as they aren't playing u of m. i'll be cheering for them this weeekend


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Nick,

Can you repeat the part about the things?


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

fargojohnson said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> Can you repeat the part about the things?


i'm confused? what do you mean?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

i will cheer for u of m in a game against und, but i'll cheer for und as long as they aren't playing u of m. i'll be cheering for them this weeekend

This sounds funny and does not make a bit of sence to me. I guess just pick a side and stay with them.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

well it's not like i play for either of them so is it really necessary to be so die hard you can't cheer for two different teams. first and foremost i am a gopher fan, but i am also from north dakota. like many have said above how can you be from nodak and not be a und fan, they are right it's tough. is it wrong for me to cheer for und now that my team is out? i guess i don't think so. maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

maybe I'm wrong to. Go sioux.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

is anyone heading down? I am really considering going.

hey Ken if St Cloud would have played worth a hoot, there could have been 2, but it is for sure that the NCAA wont let 4 from WCHA happen again, ESPN would probably pull their coverage if BU or BC wasnt in it, but I believe that ESPN thinks the "beanpot" is the national championship anyways. :eyeroll:

GO SIOUX


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

as much as I can't stand watching hockey, that was a good game to watch...................hopefully they can keep the momentum into next week!!!!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

you guys shouldve seen it in person.....I was lucky enough to be working in Denver and was able to watch the three game series....awsome live


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

fargodawg said:


> I believe that ESPN thinks the "beanpot" is the national championship anyways. :eyeroll:
> 
> GO SIOUX


What is the deal with ESPN, I saw an analysis of College Hockey on ESPNU and they basically gave the title to BC already. Have they seen the records of who has one the last billion years? Thursday is going to be a day full of Snow goose hunting and hockey. I probably am going to shoot an extra eaglehead to take out my aggression towards those fembot eagles of BC.

Sioux Hey Hey!!!


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

you gotta look at where the ESPN college hockey analyst is from. he isn't from our parts. if you look back over the years they've never given anyone from the WCHA the time of day in the national tournament, even though the WCHA is arguably the best college hockey in the nation over all. i always love watching the national tourny for the hockey, but hate listening to all the announcers from the east. good luck UND


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Good Luck UND! :sniper:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

fargojohnson said:


> i will cheer for u of m in a game against und, but i'll cheer for und as long as they aren't playing u of m. i'll be cheering for them this weeekend
> 
> This sounds funny and does not make a bit of sence to me. I guess just pick a side and stay with them.


You're right about it not making sense.

No "true" UND hockey fan would cheer for the Gophers anytime.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll be the first to say, that sucked. Also I will be the first to say Barry Melrose sucks. I am still lying awake ****** off about that stupid game. In not the exact words of Lebowski,

F### it, I'm going hunting.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

They kinda beat themselves tonight w/ too many damn penalties. (a few calls were questionable; especially for the sake of hockey I will say though.) :eyeroll: Let em' beat the hell outta each other for god's sake! I thought it seemed like Melrose had ND's back pretty good up until the closing minutes.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:down: :bs: :lost: :snow:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I watched the game and yes there was some penalties I thought where great hits, but overall the Sioux got out played, the better team won.


----------

